# Epson 3020



## Mrogers (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought a used Epson 3020. I tried using it and it just shows a blue screen. I can’t access the menu or any settings. After about 5 minutes the temp and lamp lights begin to flash and it turns off. I was planning to just get my money back but is there a simple solution? Seems there’s little to no replacement parts for this thing.


----------

